# Flea Prevention



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

I am needing some help choosing the best flea prevention, we don't have fleas in our area but I will be going where there is fleas over the holidays and don't want my little one to back with them. I need one that's safe for 3-4 months and for under 2lbs


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't use flea prevention for my pups and I'd be even more leery to use it on a Chi that is under 2 lbs. I would seriously advise against it as it is poison. Personally, I would try a natural method. Apple cider vinegar in her water or food and garlic in their food are two options - of course research amounts and how to use properly, especially concerning the garlic. I would also comb your chi with a flea comb daily to check and maybe give a bath when you get home. Washing with Dawn dish washing detergent if you do see a flea also works well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Paula 100%! Why put a poisonous insecticide on your 2 pound dog just "in case" they might be exposed to a flea? I would strongly advise against that. You can treat IF you find fleas, but I would never put a neurotoxin on my dog unless absolutely necessary. These type of insecticides are touted as perfectly safe, but they aren't. Especially for a dog so small. Err on the side of caution!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Like Paula, I also use Apple cider vinegar and garlic. I also use cedarwood oil on my dogs' collars and harnesses for added protection but essential oils are toxic to cats so I would not advise using them where felines are present. I no longer use chemical flea/tick prevention products.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't use flea poison & even my vet told me not to use any toxins on my chi! Just give your chi a bath as soon as you get home and check for fleas. I would never put poison on a puppy under a year especially if they're still in the process of getting all their vaccinations. Please be careful. Lots of threads are on here about people using this flea stuff and all the negatives.


----------



## boorue (Oct 22, 2010)

I am very interested in using the ACV, how much do you use? My little ones so small right now I don't want to give her to much. My other concern is I know it won't work in a week and I'm going next week, is there anything I can do to prevent them in a week or should I just bathe and check her over when we get back?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Check her while you are there. Recheck and bathe (if you want) when you get home.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with the others, and don't use poisonous insecticides on my pets. My favorite herbal products to kill and repel fleas (using them on my chis for over 9 years): 

(1) Halo Cloud Nine Herbal Dip: Buy Halo Cloud Nine Herbal Dip, For Cats & Dogs Online at drugstore.com
It is a concentrated solution that is rich in full aromatic natural oils. It can be mixed with any pet shampoo or add it to a spray bottle of water to spray on your chis and their bedding as a natural flea repellent and to kill fleas. I use the spray bottle mixture on my chis every few days in the summer months before they go outside for walks. When we go to the country on vacation (where there are lots of insects and fleas), then I spray my chis with the spray bottle mixture every single day before they go outside for walks. 

(2) Halo Cloud Nine Herbal Shampoo: WholePet Market shampoo contains natural herbal oils that kills fleas and acts as a natural flea repellent. I bathe my chis exclusively with this shampoo in the warmer months in combination with use of the above spray bottle herbal dip mixture, especially when we go on vacation to the country.


----------

